# Solved: Can't turn off Voiceover on iPhone 4



## kevcott9 (Dec 25, 2008)

I turned on Voiceover and then turned off my phone. When I turned it back on it won't accept my passcode. I need to press the keys quickly twice, it puts a dot in the box but it says incorrect passcode.

It also shows a notification "SIM Locked" .

Help


----------



## kevcott9 (Dec 25, 2008)

What I did was turned the phone off and then tried to log back on. The phone wouldn't let me enter my passcode. I tried pressing twice and all sorts of other things but couldn't get back in.

Did a reset via the computer and that fixed it.


----------

